# 1966 GTO dash bezel install



## Mr.409 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hello Guys

tried today but didn't know how to do it!
Can someone give me a tip on how to use these parts on the photo for clamp a 1966 dash bezel on the dashboard (1966 GTO)

maybe someone can provide a shop manual photo fo me!!



Thanks for any Help an best from overseas!!
Carsten


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

More photos of the dash and bezel?


----------



## Mr.409 (Apr 22, 2017)

PontiacJim said:


> More photos of the dash and bezel?


Hello Pontiac Jim
here are the photos it is a 1966 Dash


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Those 4 Clips appear to be for the Dash Pad (Green Circles). There are 4 holes within the underside of the metal dash pad base that these are clipped/slipped into.
When you go to install the pad you will slide it inward/forward slightly lifted at the front so the clips slip into the 4 holes on the upper dash.
The Dash Bezel should be installed first.


----------



## Mr.409 (Apr 22, 2017)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Those 4 Clips appear to be for the Dash Pad (Green Circles). There are 4 holes within the underside of the metal dash pad base that these are clipped/slipped into.
> When you go to install the pad you will slide it inward/forward slightly lifted at the front so the clips slip into the 4 holes on the upper dash.
> The Dash Bezel should be installed first.


Thank you this helps me
very much!!!!


----------

